# Athearn Genesis GP38-2 DL Issue



## RickyEMT (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I have an Norfolk Southern Athearn Genesis GP38-2; Road #5057; Model #G40627 w/ Tsunami Digital Sound Decoder and I am having a slight issue:

DITCH LIGHTS

1. When starting the locomotive and turning on the headlights, the ditch lights come on simultaneously with the headlights. NOTE: This is in the FORWARD direction. When sounding the horn, nothing happens, nor with the bell activated. Also, I notice the F5 function key has to be on for it to work, but it doesn't do anything since the ditch lights are remaining steady burning.

2. When placing the locomotive into REVERSE direction, the ditch lights do not come on until you select F5. After selecting F5, the ditch lights come on and when you sound the horn, they begin to alternate. In other words, it acts appropriately.

So basically it seems that the locomotive ditch lights work correctly in the REVERSE direction but not in the FORWARD direction. Could this be a wiring issue or could this be a simple CV fix? I am leaning towards the first question in that it is just wired wrong in the front. If it is wired wrong in the front, could this be something I could do, I am comfortable with wiring and soldering. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Ricky


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Maybe throw this over in the dcc section?? 

Have you reset the engine just to make sure nothing got pressed on accident??

I program mine to come on with headlights so I'm not much of help


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

According to Decoder Pro,this particular model has a CV that links ditch lights with directional operation of the loco (Athearn specific).I haven't found another model wich has this CV.
I can't promise it'll fix your problem...try giving CV57=16 and let us know if it did.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ricky

I'm totally clueless on sound decoders.

But, one thing did pop into the ole braino.

Are you certain which end is FRONT? It may be working
right. Usually there is a F on the walkway indicating which
is the front end of a diesel locomotive.

My apology is this is an insult, sure not intended.

Don


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

With a Soundtraxx Tsunami decoder you can program the ditch lights to be programed all different ways. 
Do you have the original paper work for the decoder? If not you can get it off of Soundtraxx's web site.


----------

